# Dumb A$$es Stories & Pics From Blue Angles



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll start it off with this one taken by my cousin


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, that Dodge is gonna have some rust issues down the road!!! hahaha where was that at? He didn't try launching that big boat at Chicken Bone did he??? Looks like the boat is under power... I think I'da video'd that un!!! Like to see the aftermath...


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*High dollar equipment there.*

One of them Tri-toon boats and a dang near Dodge PU. 

Dumbassity can be very expensive. If he managed to get out, the truck will be on the market real soon and some unsuspecting person is gonna get well screwed. The poor unsuspecting guy will pay for the other guys stupidity.

I'd like to hear "The Rest of the Story."


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We hung out in Little Sabine and amazingly it was all pretty PG/PG13. Had a great time and evidently thongs are the new hip style, thank goodness.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Dodge truck for sale. No rust ......yet.
My take on this is the ramps were probably packed and he figured he could back it far enough in to start the engine and run it off the trailer OR this was after the show and many beers later he figured he could get it back on the trailer that way.
Very bad decision either way. That truck is done.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

We stayed at Mcree to watch the running of the fools at the cut. For me I'll give the award to the Cape Horn boat owners. Started the day off with a 18 cape bay flying by us at deer point with a dumb ass ridding the bow taking the 2 ft chop at full speed and holding on like it was a bucking bull. Then about 1:00 the group next to us at Ft Mcree that had been drinking before we got there at 8 took there boat to the show I guess with a guy standing on a small yeti cooler on the bow and took a backwards nose dive. Before you could say oooooooooo FWC was all over them


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Jason said:


> Wow, that Dodge is gonna have some rust issues down the road!!! hahaha where was that at? He didn't try launching that big boat at Chicken Bone did he??? Looks like the boat is under power... I think I'da video'd that un!!! Like to see the aftermath...



That's the "Hobie Cat" ramp at quite water


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

if the truck got no deeper than the top of the tires, it will last as long as any other "upper midwest truck". With a good power washing, it will last even longer.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> That's the "Hobie Cat" ramp at quite water


This ramp was discussed a week or two back. This pic shows that it is as shallow as everyone said.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

We had the boat in the water around 8:45 went to quiet water and Parked infront of bamboos.. Had a few people along the way wanting to cut infront of me with an overloaded boat and doing like 10mph... I lost my little girls lifejacket just floating around quite water (by letting go over it and not grabbing it again) but there were more on the boat... Around 4pm we decided to go and there were still alot of boats left, going under the bob sykes bridge there was a center console flying up on us and the boats.. I signaled for him to slow down, he went to go around and FWC was right there giving him a warning.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

this dumbass went out and enjoyed the event without incident.
hope everyone had a great time!

public service announcement

The Crossing Rule

Both International and Inland Rules state that when 
two power-driven vessels are crossing so as to involve risk of collision, 
the vessel which has the other on her starboard side (the give-way vessel) must keep 
out of the way.

Port is left and starboard is right. PORT AND STARBOARD LIGHTS. (ie. port (left) red, 
so starboard (right) green)

http://www.boatus.org/guide/navigation_1.html

on another note
mission of FWC straight from website:
Mission:
Managing fish and wildlife resources for their long-term well-being and the benefit of people.
why and by what authority were they practicing law enforcement at the event? i saw no one fishing.
i realize there are good officers and bad
officers and our need for them.
this year some seem to be over zealous.
how about we work together to manage 
fish and wildlife resources for their long-term 
well-being and the benefit of people.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

FWC are sworn law enforcement officers and they can act accordingly.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

nextstep said:


> this dumbass went out and enjoyed the event without incident.
> hope everyone had a great time!
> 
> public service announcement
> ...



Cause they are law enforcement just like Deputies and Police. They go through the same academy and are sworn in just like everyone else. They have more jurisdiction the local and state guys to a point cause they are federally granted as well. Try speeding past a FWC officer and see how fast you get a ticket.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Didn't the marine patrol have the same powers?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> Didn't the marine patrol have the same powers?


 yes, but don't ever remember seeing a "Marine patrol
boat on the water in Florida, just the FWC


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Florida Marine Patrol and FWC merged several years back. Sometimes I have training classes with them and its funny to hear the old marine patrol guys banter with the "grouper troopers"


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

mongo said:


> Florida Marine Patrol and FWC merged several years back. Sometimes I have training classes with them and its funny to hear the old marine patrol guys banter with the "grouper troopers"


thank you for clearing the authority part up. i know that 
most of the responses were from LE and retired LE's and believe it
or not i do support our LE's. there was the possibility yesterday of 
being stopped by ECSD, FWC, USCG, USDHS.....................................................
i like the idea of merging them.
it seems sometimes there are as many enforcing the law as there 
are being enforced. saw the county's new boat yesterday. nice whaler. 
wonder
how much that cost and costs? they really need to get those fellers special uniforms
for boating. the whaler was labeled domestic security? how many boats 
does the sheriffs dept own now?
thank you to the men and women in the trenches that protect us everyday.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

There were yellow buoys off the beach to mark the "runway (water) safety zone" the Angels need for safety of the spectators, and their own safety so as to prevent "distractions" that may throw them off (not good at 500kts). 

400 boats outside the clear area were obeying the rules, and after the show starts a white 17' CC without T-top, cruises right behind San Souci, anchors smack dab in the middle of the runway safety zone. 

All by himself, and probably could not figure out why he was the only one in this great spot, right under the flight paths, while the other 400 were out there beyond the buoys! CG could not intrude to run him off during the show without being a bigger distraction, so the idiot got to watch the whole show with the best seat in the house. 

Right after the show ended a life guard on a jet ski went out to him.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Stupid is what stupid does. That is about the worst I've seen yet. Lmao


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope he got a large ticket.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I hope he got a large ticket.


 Yeah, he got a ticket alright. The ticket to the best seat in the house.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn ...this post went south with nobody getting any good pix.
The first and only pix was great.
Whyme


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

nextstep said:


> thank you for clearing the authority part up. i know that
> most of the responses were from LE and retired LE's and believe it
> or not i do support our LE's. there was the possibility yesterday of
> being stopped by ECSD, FWC, USCG, USDHS.....................................................
> ...


That boat actually used to be ours at PPD. We gave it to the county when the chief decided he didn't want the expense anymore. Homeland security provided the boat, hella amount of equipment, a tow behind side scan sonar and a Ford Excursion to pull it all with. I was the OIC of the boat team at PPD and that boat was kept in excellent condition.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

mongo said:


> That boat actually used to be ours at PPD. We gave it to the county when the chief decided he didn't want the expense anymore. Homeland security provided the boat, hella amount of equipment, a tow behind side scan sonar and a Ford Excursion to pull it all with. I was the OIC of the boat team at PPD and that boat was kept in excellent condition.


cool duty:thumbsup:
did they allow you to wear shorts and a light shirt?
i always feel for the deputies when i see them in those
full forest green uniforms on the deck. thats gotta be hot.
kind of like wearing a chemical suit in the new mexico desert 
for an 8 hour exercise.

blue lives matter


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

BLM

Boater's Lives Matter!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

*Money !!!*

Not a Dumba$$ pic, but I thought this was pretty cool. We stayed at the Holiday Inn this year and this was a pic from around 11 am on Saturday.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

^^^ wow  ^^^^ 

I see an available parking space.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

What about the dumb assess that misspell Angels?


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wharf Rat said:


> What about the dumb assess that misspell Angels?


 Good eye, I just noticed that.


----------



## Rabidawise (Jun 20, 2016)

Wharf Rat said:


> What about the dumb assess that misspell Angels?


No different than the dumb asses that spell asses assess! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Rabidawise said:


> No different than the dumb asses that spell asses assess! lol :thumbsup:


I was already a dumbass though, one that was at the blue angles :thumbsup:


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Dang!!! My spelling error from my iPad turned out better than the original post


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Not a Dumba$$ pic, but I thought this was pretty cool. We stayed at the Holiday Inn this year and this was a pic from around 11 am on Saturday.


Almost makes me glad I over slept that morning!!!!:thumbsup: I would have been the idiot magnet and been surrounded by em!!!


----------

